# Adding CO2 is low tech?



## Kfactor (Aug 15, 2018)

I think no matter what level your tank is co2 is always good for plants no matter if there low light or not . I run co2 in my low tech just not a crazy amount


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Generally speaking low tech tanks would not use CO2. To say that CO2 is a benefit is akin to saying more light or more ferts is a benefit - which they are...or can be. 

However, my understanding is that the difference between high tech and low tech is that high tech typically uses brighter light, CO2, and more ferts to push plants to faster/greater growth. 

It is also clear that many carpet plants (that typically grow in shallow waters in nature) do best in high tech where greater light penetrates to the substrate. There are also some other plants that do best in high tech and may not grow well in low tech.

My tanks are low tech and the plants I have grow just fine. Would they grow quicker and larger with CO2, more light, and more ferts....probably, but it's not a race. 

But my focus is as a fishkeeper. The plants are for naturalization and to aid in water purification (especially fast growing floating plants). For this I don't really want/need really bright light, CO2, and more ferts.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Godsgift2aquariums said:


> I'm new to the forum but have kept aquariums for about 20 years. *I took the last 10 years off from the hobby*, but am now jumping back in, low-tech, low-hassle tanks only.
> 
> I keep seeing aquarists in the low-tech section of this forum saying they have CO2, or recommend adding CO2 to fix issues on an aquarium that is having problems.
> 
> ...



I thought along the same lines before joining this forum! Basically what has happened is the bar has been raised and old terms have newer definitions. 10-20 years ago if you used CO2, you were on the cutting edge of planted tank hobby and that was high tech. CO2 regulators for our use were out of range for most weekend hobbyists back then too. Now "high tech" seems to refer more to High light, customized fert regimens, and automation of equipment, maintenance, and dosing. The "cutting edge" stuff of today which is needed to grow more demanding plants, several that we didn't even know about back then. 
I have found that CO2 (which I resisted for the longest time) has made maintenance on my low tech tanks much easier. I still consider them low tech because they're not high light, I use an all in one fert sparingly, and grow easy plants like Anubias, java ferns, crypts, etc.

The term High Tech doesn't keep the same definition in lots of fields now that I think about it. My TV was pretty high tech once, then years later I couldn't GIVE it away... phones, vehicle features, computers... 10 years is a long life for technology
I guess "non-CO2" would be a better way of describing that kind of aquarium today


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

While I agree with the post above, I think lots of people confuse low tech with low light. Co2 usage is not low tech IMO. 

I see people writing low tech when they really mean low light. If I do a moss and crypts tank with low light, and add an Apex controller, auto top off, CO2 regulator with pH probe and an auto doser, it still is low light, even though its high tech.


----------



## kgbudge (Feb 8, 2019)

I have decent lighting and I inject CO2, but from a citrate/soda DIY system. I tend to think of myself as "middle-tech."


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

As for me in my head diy co2 yeast/sugar is quite low tech, very cheap to implement, but some disagree, it is a "gray area".

Some say it cost a lot in the end, but i tend to disagree. Sugar can be cheap depending on your area, yeast is cheap. A pepsi bottle and silicon tube is cheap. For me low tech equals low cost.

It can be implemented easily for 20-30 gallons tanks, even 50 gallons tanks with 2 X 2 liter bottles it can be made.

Michel.


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2005)

Low-Tech and High-Tech division was created by someone who wanted to form a special group. Luckily, this identification is losing popularity because it has never made any sense.


----------



## BlankScape (Feb 19, 2019)

Great point, OP. I'm a newb and it took me a while to get a handle on low vs high. Seems like everyone has their own idea. I would like to try diy co2 in the future.


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

Pressurized CO2 is not low-tech. DIY CO2 though, I guess can be. The low-tech community, here or elsewhere, is very much like a high school JV sports team. Lots of different goals and personalities. Here we have cheapskates, lazy, poor "students", ambitious beginners, obligate DIYers, retired high-techers, evangelist high-techers slumming, naturalists, aquaponics, and more.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

smackpixi said:


> , evangelist high-techers slumming, .


:hihi:


----------



## kgbudge (Feb 8, 2019)

smackpixi said:


> ... cheapskates ..., obligate DIYers ... and more.


Oh, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


----------

